# Is there an instrument for this?



## Gringotts Bank (28 February 2013)

If I had a "system" which told me that a stock was very unlikely to go below a certain price by a certain time frame, is there a way to bet on that?

Thanks.


----------



## rnr (28 February 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> If I had a "system" which told me that a stock was very unlikely to go below a certain price by a certain time frame, is there a way to bet on that?
> 
> Thanks.




Have a look at the various option strategies available as I'm sure one will offer what you are looking for.


----------



## CanOz (28 February 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> If I had a "system" which told me that a stock was very unlikely to go below a certain price by a certain time frame, is there a way to bet on that?
> 
> Thanks.




Options....


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 February 2013)

Thanks guys.

rnr, I sent you a PM earlier today.


----------

